# GINGER biscuits, cake etc...



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you think ginger really does help IBS, or is it just a myth? I love ginger biscuits, the hotter the better. I buy GF, DF 'Trufree' brand, and I make my own Df low fat cake with ground ginger. I like to think it's helping!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ginger is traditionally used more for nausea than IBS type of symptoms, but it might help some IBSers.K.


----------

